

Diffing The New York Times on thermal paper - jsvine
http://www.niemanlab.org/2013/11/diffing-the-new-york-times-on-thermal-paper/

======
mikegriff
Here's a longer write up on the hardware involved and thinking behind it. It's
linked from the article but I thought this explained it better.

[http://blog.nytlabs.com/2013/11/05/diff-a-live-comparator-
fo...](http://blog.nytlabs.com/2013/11/05/diff-a-live-comparator-for-the-web/)

------
ddoolin
Very similar to Berg's Little Printer

[http://bergcloud.com/littleprinter/](http://bergcloud.com/littleprinter/)

------
jakeogh
Related project: [http://www.newsdiffs.org](http://www.newsdiffs.org)

